# Restoring Auto-Sleeper Topaz - remove rain gutter?



## jpcoetzee (Feb 7, 2013)

I want to respray my Topaz including fixing some rust near the windscreen. Should I remove the rain gutters? 

The bodyshop chap I use thinks he could remove it and rebond. But does the base of the gutter slot between the metal sidepanels and the GRP roof? Or is it just bonded?

Any advice? Anybody does this?

many thanks


----------

